# مشرع سكني تجاري اوتوكاد



## koman (19 أكتوبر 2006)

لا تبخلو علينا بالردود .:84: :84: :85:


----------



## بريهان (20 أكتوبر 2006)

جميل الله يوفقك


----------



## dnda84 (20 أكتوبر 2006)

tanks very much its very good


----------



## shrek (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zoubir (31 ديسمبر 2006)

شكككككراجزيلااا


----------



## بسنت (1 يناير 2007)

thx alot
مجهود رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## moha_arc (1 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nizar_mahameed (1 يناير 2007)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## engawy (2 يناير 2007)

مجهود مشكور ألف شكر ليك


----------



## zoubir (2 يناير 2007)

رابط المخطذطات لا يعمل و شكرا


----------



## zoubir (2 يناير 2007)

رابط المخططات لا يعمل و شكرا


----------



## diwan (2 يناير 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## محمد رشاد سعيد (2 يناير 2007)

الملف الأول فتح
الثاني مش فاهم شي
لكن شكله مجمع تجاري كثير حلو
هذا ما رأيته من الملف الأول
القوس بين العمارتين حلو كثير


----------



## مهندسة البناء (3 يناير 2007)

مشكور جدا
تحياتي


----------



## م.المخرم (22 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فى حسناتك


----------



## baibah (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هذه الملفات 
فيما يخص الملف الثاني يفتح باضافة عبارة ( dwg.) الى اسم الملف


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## arch_hamada (25 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فى حسناتك


----------



## محمدابوحية (25 يناير 2008)

شكراااااا يا اخي


----------



## ابو حمادة (25 يناير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ishak (28 يناير 2008)

thinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## م.ايمن حسام (28 يناير 2008)

مشكور على المشروع الرائع ....


----------



## دعاء عبد الحميد (29 يناير 2008)

*رسالة شكر*

:77: شكرا جزيلا


----------



## saoud.med (29 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزات (30 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كريم العاني (30 يناير 2008)

مشكور للمخططات وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ramzy1974 (31 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## مهم (31 يناير 2008)

مشكور على الموضوع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهم (31 يناير 2008)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## محمد ظاهر (31 يناير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ramzy1974 (7 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك مجهود طيب ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (29 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جدا يا طيب


----------



## يا زمن (29 فبراير 2008)

شكراً على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد مستغانمي (22 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك يا صديقي


----------



## arch. omar (23 مايو 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## empier1987 (28 مايو 2008)

مجهود مشكور ألف شكر ليك


----------



## jelloul (30 مايو 2008)

Thanks But It Is Simple.


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (1 يونيو 2008)

كل الشكر لك .. وعساك عالقوة


----------



## عبدالمنعم الفكى (1 يونيو 2008)

داعربنا يوفق وكثير من الابداع المعمارى


----------



## مى الشرقاوى (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## روعه (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا .................................


----------



## mohamed2009 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## METOD18 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engy saad (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا خالص


----------



## ايراسا (29 يناير 2012)

راااااائع مشكووووور على مجهوداتك


----------



## Abdulkadir (30 يناير 2012)

Thank you brother.. May allah reward you kheir


----------



## المهندس999999 (5 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## نشوى مهدى سليم (12 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جدا ...... بس البلانات مش بتفتح عندى خالص 
:82:


----------



## حنان الحارثي (21 فبراير 2015)

جميل، الله يووفقك


----------



## halimk (21 فبراير 2015)

موضوع قديم لكن حلو


----------



## سعيد احمد ابو سلمى (25 فبراير 2015)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## محمدالسوهاجى (25 فبراير 2015)

جيد جدا ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## shams alafag (16 مارس 2015)

شكككككراجزيلااا


----------



## arch_hamada (21 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها لك في ميزان حسناتك​


----------

